# Lowveld Lodge- where is it?



## Liz Wolf-Spada (May 30, 2006)

I have friends going to visit SAfrica and I was going to see if they were in the area of the timeshare we own there, except, I really don't know where it is. Thanks,
Liz


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 30, 2006)

*Where's Lowveld Lodge?*

We own there, but we aren't exactly sure where it is -- specific location wasn't much of a factor in our decision to buy at Lowveld Lodge. 

Maybe you can extract some useful information from their web site. 

Click here. 
-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## David (May 30, 2006)

Lowveld Lodge is near Nelspruit. Nelspruit is west of the southern end of the Kruger National Park, on the main road (N4) from Johannesburg to Maputo, about 220 miles from Johannesburg.


----------

